# Villa Sharing



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there anyone that would consider sharing a 3-bed villa possibly in the Springs area or perhaps Dubailand


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

I think Villa Sharing is illegal , Can anyone guide me ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I think it's only illegal if you've got about 20 families sharing the same villa or something. One person per room should be ok, and within the law if they're of the same sex or same family.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Villa sharing is allowed by Emaar so Springs is ok - (unless Landlord does not want). Some areas inc. Jumeirah, Umm Sequim it is illegal.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought Dubai Govt had changed the laws on this.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

yes i want to share do you have one or you want us to search ?


----------

